# Advice requested - Seattle to Seaside, OR



## todorrad (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm planning on a 1 or 2 day bike trip from Seattle to Seaside, OR. I'm getting some conflicting recommendations - one to get over to 101 hwy and go south, and another to meander around I-5, hit the river, and go east. Any recommendaitons for route will be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

I would take the Ferry from Seattle to Kitsap Penninsula and start from there. There are several options. From Downtown, you can take the ferry to Windslow on Bainbridge Island or to Bremerton. The second one is the preferred choice. You can then follow SR3 down through Belfair, through Shelton and onto 101, and then pretty much follow the Adventure cycling route to Seaside. You could also take the ferry from West Seattle to Southworth (Kitsap Penninsula) follow the shoreline to the right once you get off the ferry through Port Orchard and link up with Hwy 3. Hwy 3 is fairly busy but has good shoulder for the most part and you will be dealing with mostly heavy traffic roads anyway so might as start out that way.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

Doing it in one day is probably a tad ambitious, unless you are an Iron Man. US-101 between Abderdeen and Raymond is fairly hilly. 

Also, keep in mind that Seaside is pretty nutty on the weekends this time of year, and the Seaside Beach Volleyball tournament is coming up shortly (not sure of the exact weekend; check Google). That town is a bonafide madhouse during the volleyball thing. Maybe you knew that, but I thought I'd warn you just in case. Have fun!


----------



## todorrad (Jan 1, 2006)

*thank you*

many thanks... did not know about the v-ball tourney, but that's the weekend.


----------



## undies (Oct 13, 2005)

In that case, make sure you have a place to stay before you head down there. 

The v-ball tournament can be fun to watch though. And there will be thousands of people on the beach in skimpy swimwear, how can you go wrong :thumbsup:


----------

